# Porque ya nos hubieran mandado los lineamientos



## alekpushkin

I found this sentence on a Mexican news article discussing whether and when the border will be reopened given the restrictions of the pandemic. I am completely unable to understand why the past subjunctive ("huberian") is being used here.

"Lo que tenemos nosotros es que el 21 de julio todavía no se apertura la frontera, porque ya nos hubieran mandado los lineamientos."


----------



## The Newt

I read it as an alternate way of saying "habrían," that is, "because [if so] they would have already issued the guidelines."


----------



## S.V.

As Newt says, it stands for _habrían_, as in 23.16z or 24.2s. For 2-part constructions, this works in the one we can squeeze a "THEN"

IF... THEN...
EVEN IF... THEN...
IN CASE... THEN...

→ Cause, then, they'd have sent us the guidelines (_*IF* they had chosen to open... *SI* hubieran... __SI habrían_)
_ habrían ~ hubieran mandado_​
So it's unrelated to other threads about _porque_ + SUBJ.


----------



## gvergara

alekpushkin said:


> I found this sentence on a Mexican news article discussing whether and when the border will be reopened given the restrictions of the pandemic. I am completely unable to understand why the past subjunctive ("huberian") is being used here.
> 
> "Lo que tenemos nosotros es que el 21 de julio todavía no se apertura la frontera, porque ya nos hubieran mandado los lineamientos."


Hi,

In conditional sentences lots of Spanish-speaking people replace the condicional compuesto with the pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo. Why? No idea, I've always thought that happens because there's not a big difference in pronunciation between those two forms. Thus, it's extremely common to hear Chileans say

_Si hubieras venido, te *hubiera*  dicho. _(I'd say _... te *habría *dicho_)

As far as I understand, this is not correct from the point of view of prescriptive grammar (even though the RAE obviously "accepts" this and has found justifications for this), and I avoid using this tense in this kind of sentences, but lots of people do use it and do not even realize that usage is improper Spanish. Your sentence is an example of ellipsis, in which the omitted part is the actual unreal condition. The right thing to do there is to use the condicional compuesto, but lots of people would actually use the (improper) pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo. 

_"Lo que tenemos nosotros es que el 21 de julio todavía no se apertura la frontera, porque ya nos *hubieran mandado* los lineamientos (si la *hubieran/hubiesen* aperturado)." _I'd say _...porque ya nos habrían mandado los lineamientos._


----------



## S.V.

gvergara said:


> (RAE obviously "accepts" this and has found *justifications* for this)


(  As in, they can go through CORDE, _hubiera_* in Consulta + Neruda / Borges / García Márquez ... in Autor 

"_porque después no hubiera podido levantar el cuerpo de su hijo_" Rulfo
"_porque entonces hubiera resultado demasiado sencillo_" Cortázar
"_porque hubiera preferido morirse a ponerse en manos del único médico que quedaba en Macondo_" García Márquez)


----------



## Rocko!

En la _Gramática descriptiva_ (RAE) dicen abiertamente (me parece bien que lo hagan así) que es una preferencia (al leer el libro se podría concuir que es una preferencia dominante). Afortunadamente, de las muchas explicaciones y ejemplos que allí dan, siento que la siguiente sirve para la consulta de este hilo:






Entre otras cosas, ellos documentan que en cómics de España el antepospretérito (un _habrían mandado_, por ejemplo) es mayormente reemplazado por el antecopretérito (_hubieran mandado_), pero lo más interesante es que al documentar en publicaciones que contienen expresiones escritas que originalmente fueron dichas oralmente por personalidades cultas de España, sucede lo mismo: los hubiera+participio reemplazan a los habría+participio (antecopretérito y antepospretérito, respectivamente).
Dicen más cosas pero no puedo transcribir todo el "testamento" aquí. Quien quiera profundizar en el aspecto "descriptivo" (el normativo ya fue "linkeado") puede consultar las páginas 2963 y 2964 del tomo 2 de la Gramática descriptiva.
(En México la preferencia no sería "dominante", sería "muy dominante", en mi opinión).


----------



## gvergara

S.V. said:


> (  As in, they can go through CORDE, _hubiera_* in Consulta + Neruda / Borges / García Márquez ... in Autor


Las libertades literarias no logran explicar por qué un subjuntivo podría usarse en una oración principal. En todas las lenguas romances que conozco, el único idioma en que se emplea el subjuntivo en este tipo de oraciones principales es el castellano. Y bueno, considerando que Neruda abandonó a su hija en la miseria, creo que ese uso del subjuntivo es apenas un detalle nimio no criticable.


----------



## S.V.

"Al fin y al cabo él me hizo un favor personal no invitándome al matrimonio ni al bautizo porque yo no hubiera ido, y así me ahorré un desaire a la Violeta" (Donoso, _Este domingo_).​​"Yo no estaba dormido. Pero no levanté la cabeza de mis brazos cruzados sobre la mesa al oír que la Iris iba a tener un hijo, porque tampoco la hubiera levantado si hubieran repetido que los parches de papa son mejores que los parches de colillas para el dolor de cabeza" (Donoso, _El obsceno pájaro de la noche_).​​_Y no temí a la muerte, disgregadora impura;_​_los ojos de él libraran los tuyos de la nada,_​_y a la mañana espléndida o a la luz insegura_​_yo __hubiera__ caminado bajo de esa mirada_... (Mistral, _Desolación_).​
Por supuesto, si soy tajante, es solo porque me parece que refleja el uso real. Nada contra la persona. Recuerdo hilos viejos en que esa opinión sí reflejaba la preferencia de hablantes de España.


----------



## gvergara

Si te fijas en mi respuesta, siempre reconocí que mucha gente habla así, pero eso no me es suficiente para aceptar que se emplee el.subjuntivo en oraciones principales. Mucha gente en Chile emplea hubieron cono pretérito imperfecto de hay, ya en unos años será aceptado por fuentes normativas y habrá ejemplos de escritores/as chilenos/as que lo empleen...


----------



## S.V.

Luego si _mucha gente_ y _muchos _escritores de prestigio y _muchos_ de nuestros vecinos hablan así, eso es un lenguaje y no cabe la censura.  Lo mismo al traer ejemplos clásicos. Que entiendo sería la respuesta sobre el origen (_cantasse _(_t_) _> cantara > hubiera cantado & hoy somos lo que eran_). Ese -_ía_ en_ habría_ fue vieja creación (c), tambien.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

S.V. said:


> Que entiendo sería la respuesta sobre el origen (_cantasse _(_t_) _> cantara > hubiera cantado & hoy somos lo que eran_). Ese -_ía_ en_ habría_ fue vieja creación (c), tambien.


Yo pienso que una cosa es el uso antiguo, como en el Soneto a Cristo Crucificado, que es bellísimo, y que puede tener una explicación etimológica, y otra cosa es el relajo actual, que viene de no haber estudiado lengua en la puta vida, y que es sobre todo peninsular, y que la RAE avala, como no podía ser de otra manera.


----------



## S.V.

_Yo soy tan distraído que el diálogo que acabo de referir no me hubiera llamado la atención si no lo hubiera recalcado mi primo_ (Borges).
—_¡Ay, desdichada —replicó Auristela—, y cuán mejor me hubiera sido que me hubiera entregado al silencio eterno_ (Cervantes).

And then we can pretend a 100 examples would be enough.  For people reading this later, it has less to do with any real resistance to _hubiera cantado_, and more with a Venn diagram of people like us, who'd go to a grammar forum & care about _hubiera ~ habría cantado_.

Personally, I value the sincerity of someone like Atahualpa Yupanqui, over a thousand hours I have spent on grammar.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Borges era un asco con el subjuntivo. Una razón (más) para no leerlo.
A Cervantes, bueno, lo perdonamos por tener 474 años.
Hoy en día, ya no hay excusa. 
A mí me importa, y mucho, dar la información correcta si alguien me pregunta si usar el subjuntivo como en el OP "está bien" o no.
No está bien.
No es todo lo mismo.




Rocko! said:


> Entre otras cosas, ellos documentan que en cómics de España el antepospretérito (un _habrían mandado_, por ejemplo) es mayormente reemplazado por el antecopretérito (_hubieran mandado_), pero lo más interesante es que al documentar en publicaciones que contienen expresiones escritas que originalmente fueron dichas oralmente por personalidades cultas de España, sucede lo mismo: los hubiera+participio reemplazan a los habría+participio (antecopretérito y antepospretérito, respectivamente).


Puede sonar a perogrullada, pero la gente _verdaderamente_ culta de España no usa el sunjuntivo así. Y la hay, que pone mucho cuidado en este tema.


----------



## gvergara

Podrán darse 100.000 ejemplos del uso inadecuado del subjuntivo en literatura, prensa, dicho por celebridades y demases, pero ello no le entrega una pizca de fundamentación al uso incorrecto de _hubiera mandado _por _habría mandado _(más que decir que todos lo hacen y que por eso está bien  ). Lo mismo podría decirse en un hilo tipo _there's a lot of people_, podrán citarse infinidad de ejemplos de usos de este tipo de diversas fuentes, pero eso no lo hace más correcto que _there are a lot of people_. Yo como profesor de inglés lo puedo mencionar como información anexa al curso, pero en la clase siempre hago respetar conceptos gramaticales básicos. Ya lo que haga un/a estudiante avanzado/a fuera del aula es cosa suya.


----------



## Rocko!

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Puede sonar a perogrullada, pero la gente _verdaderamente_ culta de España no usa el sunjuntivo así. Y la hay, que pone mucho cuidado en este tema.


Eso no lo dice ni lo documenta el libro. Gracias, por hacerme saber tú opinión.
No soy un santo en este lugar pero creo que esta vez, en mi anterior intervención, sí me apegué a contestar únicamente lo solicitado por la persona que abrió el hilo.
El forero @alekpushkin no pidió que le dijeran cómo escribir una frase, sino que le explicaran por qué una frase que él encontró está escrita de cierta manera. No tengo un rol normativo permanente, nadie puede exigirme un rol normativo, y no es necesario un rol normativo en este hilo en particular. Si alguna persona "verdaderamente" culta llegase a entrar en este hilo en el futuro, disfrutemos, llegado ese momento, de sus palabras y de sus modales. Tomaré como anecdótico todo aquello que no tenga fundamento comprobable.


----------



## gvergara

Rocko! said:


> sí me apegué a contestar únicamente lo solicitado por la persona que abrió el hilo.
> El forero @alekpushkin no pidió que le dijeran cómo escribir una frase, sino que le explicarán porque una frase que él encontró está escrita de cierta manera.


Está bien, pero la explicación al porqué la oración estaba escrita de esa manera es corta y no requiere mayores fuentes: es un uso por lo menos decir inadecuado y, en mi opinión, abusivo del subjuntivo. Las explicaciones deben darlas quienes quieran justificar ese uso, que a mis oídos chirriará hasta el final de los tiempos. Si la RAE se fundamente en cómics, bueno, de ahí en adelante no hay mucho que discutir. 

Yo no me adentraré en el nivel de lenguaje, aquí en Chile personas con un (muy) buen nivel educacional igual caen en esto, pero ello no significa que esté correcto ni que deba ser aceptado, ni menos enseñado a aprendices de castellano. Tal como con las formas conjugadas "plurales" de _haber _en sentido de existencia: _Habían/Hubieron/Habrán/Habrían/etc tres interesadas_. Este uso (no me atrevo a llamarlo error porque algunas personas se ofenden con esa denominación) es incluso más común que el hubieran _mandado _por _habrían mandado _en oraciones principales, y de seguro hay mil ejemplos de uso en diversos contextos.


----------



## Rocko!

gvergara said:


> es un uso por lo menos decir inadecuado y, en mi opinión, abusivo del subjuntivo.


Sí, _inadecuado _cuando forma parte de un discurso que pretende cumplir con ciertos parámetros gramaticales, y _abusivo _cuando así lo emplea quien tiene el conocimiento de que así no se emplea.
La razón te asiste, pero al remarcarla estas haciendo caso omiso de "_I am completely unable to understand why the past subjunctive_". El OP probablemente ya sabe lo que tú dices, y es otra explicación la que ha pedido.


----------



## gvergara

La persona que preguntó no entiende por qué se usó. Se usó porque es inadecuado/incorrecto. Ésa es la explicación, no hay más, al menos yo no citaré cómics para fundamentar mi punto.


----------



## Rocko!

gvergara said:


> Se usó porque es inadecuado/incorrecto.


Creo que quisiste decir "se usó inadecuadamente". Y no estoy de acuerdo, pero no diré más porque ya entramos en el terreno de las opiniones personales.


----------



## S.V.

Buenos días. Ojalá que los disfruten.

Por ejemplo, el profesor Xiao Roel, si queremos culto. 

En el #22, "en -ra o -ría" y "podríamos extendernos casi _ad infinitum"_. Lo mismo en esta década.

En otro hilo,_ Te habría / hubiera llamado,_ otro de Borges, que nadie habló de cómics. Pero ahí tienen a Miguelito, también.


Spoiler: Quino









(Quino)


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

S.V. said:


> Por ejemplo, el profesor Xiao Roel, si queremos culto.


Él está listando usos poéticos, arcaicos, o regionales.
Y en su mayoría en referencia a las formas simples, que tienen una justificación etimológica distinta.
Decir "hubiera ..."  afuera de una condición es simplemente dejadez.

Esta absurda defensa del subjuntivo en cualquier lado es digna de mejor causa, realmente.

¿Se entiende la diferencia entre "consignar un uso" y "que algo esté bien"?


----------



## S.V.

Oh, perhaps we should also translate for our friends.

For example in this passage, a demonstration




of the same -_se_ in Roel & 47.8t: _Si ascendiese... y los cielos observase... cuán  dulce fuese... si tuviese a quien contarle_.

Then _avía > ía _(_había >  hía_) was solded onto the infinitive (c) & the form in -_ra_ (_había amado_ in Latin) started replacing that -_se_. And centuries later it's still natural in these _then_-clauses. And today, reality aside, someone can claim the artificial _habría_ is the only correct form, when that same -_ía_ once stood for _había_. 

Other formal explanations also predict colloquial uses like _Si me hubiera visto, te juro que me __moría_ (*ñ*). Opinions aside.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

S.V. said:


> Other formal explanations also predict colloquial uses like _Si hubiera hecho eso, te juro que me __moría_ (*ñ*). Opinions aside.


Y ... sí.
Vamos camino a tener dos patrones flexivos nada más: el presente del indicativo, y el pretérito imperfecto para todo lo demás.
Lo cual ya es triste de por sí.

Pero lo tristísimo es que ocurra con el aplauso de ustedes.
Y que digan que, porque la vacilación existe, y existió desde el latín, de alguma manera inexplicable, "está bien" y ambas formas son igualmente válidas.

Repito mi pregunta:


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> ¿Se entiende la diferencia entre "consignar un uso" y "que algo esté bien"?



¿O la lengua es una sopa en la que nada está bien o mal de por sí?


----------



## Peterdg

gvergara said:


> As far as I understand, this is not correct from the point of view of prescriptive grammar (even though the RAE obviously "accepts" this and has found justifications for this),


Where, in your opinion, does "prescriptive grammar" come from? Who decides what is prescriptively correct and what isn't? You?


gvergara said:


> Las libertades literarias no logran explicar por qué un subjuntivo podría usarse en una oración principal.


Entonces, usos como "¡Viva el rey!" y "Quisiera una taza de café" también son censurables. ¿O no?


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> y otra cosa es el relajo actual, que viene de no haber estudiado lengua en la puta vida, y que es sobre todo peninsular, y que la RAE avala, como no podía ser de otra manera.





MonsieurGonzalito said:


> No está bien.





gvergara said:


> no le entrega una pizca de fundamentación al uso incorrecto de _hubiera mandado _por _habría mandado_


Y, ¿cuál es el criterio que utilizáis vosotros para decidir que solo el condicional sería válido en este caso? En mi humilde opinión, el único criterio que veo yo es "porque así lo utilizamos nosotros y por ende, todo el resto es censurable".

Una gramática observa el uso de la lengua e intenta deducir reglas de esa observación. Si hay una parte considerable de la población que utiliza cierta forma y otra parte otra forma bajo las mismas condiciones, no hay otro remedio que aceptar como correctas ambas opciones.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Peterdg said:


> Y, ¿cuál es el criterio que utilizáis vosotros para decidir que solo el condicional sería válido en este caso? En mi humilde opinión, el único criterio que veo yo es "porque así lo utilizamos nosotros y por ende, todo el resto es censurable".


Que la forma verbal para esa función ya existe.
Que en cualquier gramática de 2do grado, es lo que se eseña.
¿En serio lo preguntas?




Peterdg said:


> Una gramática observa el uso de la lengua e intenta deducir reglas de esa observación. Si hay una parte considerable de la población que utiliza cierta forma y otra parte otra forma bajo las mismas condiciones, no hay otro remedio que aceptar como correctas ambas opciones.


Nope.
Una gramática no es un proceso totalmente inductivo como lo describes.
Tiene valor prescriptivo, también. Es una relación de ida y vuelta.

Un extranjero pregunta sobre si usar el sunjuntivo fuera de la condición está bien, y empiezan con toda esta "casuística' ... Dios mío.


----------



## S.V.

Peterdg said:


> Where does "prescriptive grammar" come from?


Quizá va por "_si lo encuentras en Cervantes, Borges, García Márquez_... _y cualquier hablante, quien critica dibuja en la arena_". 

Un saludo, Peter.


----------



## Peterdg

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Que la forma verbal para esa función ya existe.
> Que en cualquier gramática de 2do grado, es lo que se eseña.
> ¿En serio lo preguntas?


¡Muy en serio!

Aquí, *en Bélgica*, en el segundo año de español *para extranjeros*, se enseña la equivalencia entre "habría" y "hubiera" en este caso. Tengo aquí la gramática que utilizamos en 1989 ("Spaanse spraakkunst", J.De Bruyne), y está.


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Tiene valor prescriptivo, también.


Sí, pero ¿de dónde vienen las reglas prescriptivas? Se deducen del uso actual de la lengua. Si no fuera así, no hablaríamos español hoy sino latín.


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> y que es sobre todo peninsular, y que la RAE avala, como no podía ser de otra manera.


Otra cosa que me irrita desmesuradamente es la eterna crítica que la RAE favorezca el uso peninsular sobre el uso en AL.

La RAE acepta el voseo, ¿no? La RAE acepta "no sé si venga", un uso completamente ajeno al uso peninsular.

El uso peninsular tiene el mismo derecho de ser aceptado como el uso de AL.

La NGLE es una colaboración de *todas* las academias.


----------



## Rocko!

Vengo de leer un mar de libros y no encontré en ninguno que una de las dos formas aquí discutidas sea culta. Tendríamos que estar ante un complot organizado por los gramáticos para ocultar la verdad.

(Lope de Vega escribió "_no sé si (yo) pueda creer_...")


----------



## gvergara

Peterdg said:


> Entonces, usos como "¡Viva el rey!" y "Quisiera una taza de café" también son censurables. ¿O no?


No son comparables con el primer caso, es casi una expresión fija. El segundo es una manera de expresar cortesía. Varios idiomas encuentran diversas estrategias para expresar cortesía  (lo que "curiosamente" se ha llegado a conocer como subjuntivo de cortesía).



Peterdg said:


> Aquí, *en Bélgica*, en el segundo año de español *para extranjeros*, se enseña la equivalencia entre "habría" y "hubiera" en este caso.


Pues no deberían porque no son equivalentes.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Peterdg said:


> Aquí, *en Bélgica*, en el segundo año de español *para extranjeros*, se enseña la equivalencia entre "habría" y "hubiera" en este caso. Tengo aquí la gramática que utilizamos en 1989 ("Spaanse spraakkunst", J.De Bruyne), y está.


Pues, no deberían.




Peterdg said:


> Sí, pero ¿de dónde vienen las reglas prescriptivas? Se deducen del uso actual de la lengua. Si no fuera así, no hablaríamos español hoy sino latín.


Haciendo una costosa salvedad de todos los simplismos de esta observación: sí, estamos discutiendo cómo hablar castellano, por el momento. No este "subjuntivés" que usted viene defendiendo.



Peterdg said:


> La RAE acepta el voseo, ¿no?


Sí, pero aunque yo hablo así, ni se me ocurriría sugerirlo como un estándar.
El vosotros, aunque minoritario, se usa, y es lo más coherente, por lo tanto, obviamente, debería ser el patrón troncal a partir del cual se aprende el idioma.
E incluso dentro del voseo hay patrones de conjugación verbal, por ejemplo, percibidos como más refinados que otros.
De nuevo el argumento falaz de que todas las formas de expresión están a un mismo nivel de validez.




Peterdg said:


> La RAE acepta "no sé si venga",





Rocko! said:


> (Lope de Vega escribió "_no sé si (yo) pueda creer_...")


Esto no tiene nada que ver en absoluto con el tema de este hilo.


----------



## S.V.

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> No este "subjuntivés" que usted viene defendiendo.


Algún veterano le dirá que, en estos foros, nadie ha "defendido" el buen uso de nuestro subjuntivo, mejor que Peter.


----------



## gvergara

S.V. said:


> nadie ha "defendido" el buen uso de nuestro subjuntivo, mejor que Peter.


Nadie pone en duda que pueda tener muchos conocimientos, a muchos/as nos consta que es así. Pero honestamente porque él estime que ambos tiempos son equivalentes no hace que el uso que él defiende como correcto lo sea, ni menos implica que éste se debería enseñar como castellano estándar a un/a aprendiz, porque en ningún caso lo es. No entiendo cuál es la resistencia a reconocer que puede haber usos errados que de cualquier manera gozan de popularidad en grupos de hablantes, yo al menos no juzgo a quienes lo emplean, pero tampoco nadie me puede forzar a aceptar una correctitud que no es tal. Después en los hilos de leísmo toda Sudamérica se vuelve normativa.


----------



## S.V.

Quizá no es extraño que un maestro de inglés precisamente, por el esfuerzo de su vida, para lograr que aprendan algo los chicos,  lo relacione con ese_ would _inglés. Si ya lo repasó mil veces. 

Veía_ aquí_ por ejemplo _ac hit wære_... Si el _hätte_ 'would have' del alemán aún fuera un _hubiera_ inglés, quizás no tendríamos que combatir esa 'reconfiguración' del cerebro.

Pero lo que estima Peter se confirma en nuestros escritores y en nuestros hablantes. Si lo llamo _incorrección_, en los autores citados, pienso que la palabra pierde el significado.


----------



## Gipzy Rojas Matamoros

alekpushkin said:


> I found this sentence on a Mexican news article discussing whether and when the border will be reopened given the restrictions of the pandemic. I am completely unable to understand why the past subjunctive ("huberian") is being used here.
> 
> "Lo que tenemos nosotros es que el 21 de julio todavía no se apertura la frontera, porque ya nos hubieran mandado los lineamientos."


In this case, It is being used to describe a situation in the past that didn´t happen, like something hypothetical. So, for you to understand better why "hubieran" is being used in the text; it is like to say  "if borders were opened for July 21, they would have sent the guidelines." (Third conditional)


----------



## Rocko!

Me siento un poco decepcionado de mí, porque realmente permití, por años, desde que conocí estos foros de WordReference, que me vendieran la idea de que mi "_hubiera_" mexicano no era un "buen español/castellano", y en mi intento de supuestamente mejorarlo escribí, en algunas ocasiones, "_habría_" en lugar de mi natural "_hubiera_" (hasta lograron que yo sintiera que mis _hubiera _sonaban "un poquito feo"). Qué ingenuo fui. Este es el día en el que no me han podido probar nada de lo que lograron convencerme, mientras que los que defendemos la pluralidad en este hilo damos y damos evidencias, mencionamos libros, damos explicaciones, y solo nos contestan que no, pero ni una prueba quieren dar o ninguna prueba pueden dar.
Pero otras personas han despertado antes que yo:



> Raúl H. Castagnino, analizando una réplica de Fabián (otro personaje del reparto), encuentra el uso de habría por hubiera: “_Le confieso y no me habría retraído jamás_ ...”. El mismo autor remarca la “persistencia de esta variante en la correlación verbal hasta nuestros días y su presencia en este texto de 1819".


Chávez, F. (1992). _500 años de la lengua en tierra *argentina*_. Secretaría de Cultura.

Y de esto habla Chávez:



Castagnino, H. (1969). _Teatro *argentino *premoreirista_.

Pero los de abolengo también pueden abrir los ojos (y si a algunos de estos se los considera cultos o no, eso no es de mi incumbencia)


> —En realidad no son muchos nuestros errores, sino que son siempre los mismos: el dequeísmo, utilizar el condicional por el pluscuamperfecto.
> —Además, es contagioso. A mí me ha pasado escribir “habría” por “hubiera” y después tener que corregirlo, un poco avergonzado.


López, S. (2000). _Palabra de Bioy: conversaciones entre Adolfo Bioy Casares y Sergio López_. *Argentina*. Emecé editores.

(no voy a debatir si Bioy se refería a verdaderos casos en que no es correcto "_habría_" o si se refería a una tendencia marcada por reemplazar siempre los "_hubiera_", porque la falta de contexto apunta a "hacerlo siempre" sin más detalles).

Finalmente, Ignacio Bosque, después de haber redactado junto con Violeta Demonte miles y miles y miles de páginas de gramática, escribió en un prólogo para el libro de un amigo suyo, Leonardo Gómez Torrego, en el 2011, lo siguiente: _a mi profesor tampoco le *hubiera gustado* que se la planteara_. Y la pregunta que resulta de esto es: ¿por qué tendríamos que escribir "_a mi profesor tampoco le* habría gustado* que se la planteara_? La respuesta parece evidente, ante la falta de pruebas por parte de quienes sí lo harían: por un regionalismo.

(en España también existe un regionalismo que afecta a esta preferencia, además del problema de "haber sido convencido"/"haberse autoengañado").


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Entonces, según el post anterior:

La fea y obviamente subestándar costumbre de poner _si hubiera [condición], hubiera _ es "aceptada por la norma", mientras que la simple y lógica recomendación general de usar el condicional afuera de una condición, y el subjuntivo adentro es una "hipercorrección esnob y regional", probablemente propio de una camarilla (¿argentina?) de gente que suple su incultura con un par de reglas de lenguaje aplicadas indiscriminadamente y sin sutileza crítica, análogas por ejemplo a no decir "de que" nunca.

¿Entendí bien?


----------



## SevenDays

alekpushkin said:


> I found this sentence on a Mexican news article discussing whether and when the border will be reopened given the restrictions of the pandemic. I am completely unable to understand why the past subjunctive ("huberian") is being used here.
> 
> "Lo que tenemos nosotros es que el 21 de julio todavía no se apertura la frontera, porque ya nos hubieran mandado los lineamientos."



So, after all that's been written here, do you now have a sense of why "hubieran mandado" is linguistically _wrong_? 
You don't? Well, neither do I.
Because it's not _wrong. _
And yet some folks will tell you that only one form is the "correct form," and make that the hill they choose to die on.

So, what's going on here? Language/communication is not just a matter of grammar; _pragmatics_ (i.e., language in the context in which it is used) also plays a major role in how we shape our thoughts and speech. Pragmatically, compared to their indicative counterparts, and all things being equal, all subjunctive forms _attenuate/soften_ the message, meaning that "hubieran mandado" doesn't sound as _blunt _as "habrían mandado," as far as the speaker is concerned. 

And, more to the point here, the subjunctive also adds a note of "obviousness." I googled your sentence, and a video showed up. In it, the man speaking, in saying that the border won't be open on the 21, sort of smiles and makes a hand gesture, suggesting "otherwise, isn't it obvious that they would have sent the guidelines already? duh!" 

Now, if you are thinking, can't I _attenuate_ the message, and add a note of _obviousness,_ just as well with the conditional? Yes, of course. These are linguistic differences; in actual practice, by pragmatic means (tone of voice, facial gesture, hand movements, etc.), these linguistic differences cancel each other. And let's not forget that, one way or the other, with the subjunctive or the indicative (the conditional is really part of the indicative), the verb phrase "hubieran/habría mandado" is _perfective _in terms of _aspect_; either way, the action described by the verb phrase (the sending of the guidelines) is conceived as _completed_ by the speaker.

And it is this perfective aspect that makes the choice of "hubiera" or "habría" irrelevant. The two choices, then, cancel each other by "pragmatics" and by the grammatical notion of "perfective aspect." Or, if you wish, the two forms are two sides of the same linguistic/pragmatic coin.

Most grammar books deal with grammar in a general manner; they superficially cover aspect and moods, and barely touch pragmatics, if at all. They try to keep things simple. 

And that's too bad. 

(And if you want to go down the linguistic path a little farther; keep in mind that the modern -ra subjuntive originates from the indicative in Latin. No wonder, then, that the -ra and -ría forms are often compatible.)


----------



## Rocko!

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Entonces, según el post anterior:
> La fea y obviamente subestándar costumbre de poner _si hubiera [condición], hubiera _ es "aceptada por la norma", mientras que la simple y lógica recomendación general de usar el condicional afuera de una condición, y el subjuntivo adentro es una "hipercorrección esnob y regional", probablemente propio de una camarilla (¿argentina?) de gente que suple su incultura con un par de reglas de lenguaje aplicadas indiscriminadamente y sin sutileza crítica, análogas por ejemplo a no decir "de que" nunca.
> ¿Entendí bien?


Mi post y las conclusiones que deriven de su lectura son independientes y no vinculantes. No puede ser una hipercorreción enseñar un modo, es hipercorrección cambiar modos. Dije "abolengo" para referirme a un célebre escritor que es hijo de otro escritor. No conozco ninguna camarilla argentina. Siento respeto por todas las personas de todas las nacionalidades independientemente de que pueda no sentir respeto por una determinada persona de determinada nacionalidad. No hice analogías. La fórmula "si hubiera, habría" me parece mejor que "si hubiera, hubiera" en lo que respecta a estilo, sonoridad y apariencia, lo cual es justamente lo que más me gustó tiempo atrás al considerarla como una opción más. Cuando dices "subestándar" al comienzo de una serie de adjudicaciones que no son ciertas, no pienses que me tomaré la molestia de desmentirte porque son solo las adjudicaciones las que me interesaron.


----------



## gvergara

SevenDays said:


> Because it's not _wrong._


Es incorrecta, y les haces un flaco favor a los/as aprendices de castellano en decirles que no lo es. Reitero, aunque sea majadero, según tu criterio estaría bien  enseñar que _Había*n*  tres personas en la pieza _es correcto, porque créeme que aquí en Chile muchas personas (la mayoría, me atrevería a decir) piensan y sienten que es correctísimo hacer esa concordancia en todos los tiempos imaginables (incluido el muy vapuleado _Hubieron problemas al comenzar_). Y enseñarlo como correcto sería aberrante, no sé, en mis muchos años de aula enseñando idiomas jamás me he atrevido a enseñar como correcto un uso que no lo sea, y jamás he visto/oído a ninguno/a de mis colegas enseñar que _He don't feel well o There's bars all around this place_ sea correcto porque mucha gente lo dice.  ¿Enseñamos y mostramos estas formas "especiales" de hablar que tiene la gente nativa? Por supuesto, es muy saludable que los/as aprendices se acostumbren a los diversos recovecos de una lengua extranjera, pero de ahí a enseñarlo como correcto hay una diferencia que ni vale la pena tratar de sortear. Por cierto, la pragmática, o sea, el mensaje "oculto"/entre líneas de lo que deseamos expresar, en general no tiene nada que ver con la elección de tiempos/modos verbales, y ciertamente no en este caso.


----------



## S.V.

"It is correct. Here are the reasons, references, and authors."

"It is incorrect. Other incorrect things exist." Ext. _ad infinitum_.


----------



## gvergara

Faltarían sólo las (buenas) razones. Ejemplos de mal uso hay por ramos y borbotones.


----------



## S.V.

Hola. ¿Cuál de las razones le incomoda? Mencionó el _'subjuntivo en la principal'._ En #22 ve que la estructura simétrica es su origen. ¿Le parece extraño que la del Cid en 47.8t nos diera _viessen → hubiesen visto_ & _escapara → hubiera escapado_? Como aclaró Xiao, _-se_ era subjuntivo en latín. ¿Por qué dice _Si hubiera_ y no _Si hubiese_? Es normal que simplifique un lenguaje. Pero, si el Cid da _escapara_, ¿por qué _hubiera escapado_ es incorrecto?


----------



## SevenDays

gvergara said:


> Es incorrecta, y les haces un flaco favor a los/as aprendices de castellano en decirles que no lo es. Reitero, aunque sea majadero, según tu criterio estaría bien  enseñar que _Había*n*  tres personas en la pieza _es correcto, porque créeme que aquí en Chile muchas personas (la mayoría, me atrevería a decir) piensan y sienten que es correctísimo hacer esa concordancia en todos los tiempos imaginables (incluido el muy vapuleado _Hubieron problemas al comenzar_). Y enseñarlo como correcto sería aberrante, no sé, en mis muchos años de aula enseñando idiomas jamás me he atrevido a enseñar como correcto un uso que no lo sea, y jamás he visto/oído a ninguno/a de mis colegas enseñar que _He don't feel well o There's bars all around this place_ sea correcto porque mucha gente lo dice.  ¿Enseñamos y mostramos estas formas "especiales" de hablar que tiene la gente nativa? Por supuesto, es muy saludable que los/as aprendices se acostumbren a los diversos recovecos de una lengua extranjera, pero de ahí a enseñarlo como correcto hay una diferencia que ni vale la pena tratar de sortear. Por cierto, la pragmática, o sea, el mensaje "oculto"/entre líneas de lo que deseamos expresar, en general no tiene nada que ver con la elección de tiempos/modos verbales, y ciertamente no en este caso.


???

Si estámos hablando de manzanas ("hubiera/habría mandado"), y alguien sale con peras ("habían tres personas"), bueno, ya sé que esta cuestión no tiene remedio.

Ud., como _prescriptivista, _¿alguna vez ha aceptado algo que vaya en contra del _prescriptivismo_?

Las "rules" en la sintaxis (inglesa o castellana) se refieren a _procesos/transformaciones sintácticas_; por ejemplo, hay "reglas" para la formación de preguntas y de la voz pasiva, y para el movimiento del pronombre relativo en cláusulas relativas en función de complemento de un verbo transitivo. Sólo los prescriptivistas piensan que en la sintaxis también hay "rules/reglas" para que la gente hable "bien" y "de manera correcta/culta." Por favor, un collar de ajo para espantar a estas supuestas reglas.


----------



## S.V.

Well, I do think if English still had that _hätte_ (_had the Elector... guaranteed,  so *had the author... answered_), as in #33, fewer of our own natives would reject this benign idiosyncrasy, which simply replaced -_se_ with -_ra_, on both sides. 

Having another example of symmetry, in the dominant language, coexisting with _would have_. Of course, along _quisiera, pudiera, debiera_, which share that origin. As in other expressions in PT/Ga (_quem dera, tomara que_). Or completely natural constructions to some of our Caribbean friends (p). "_Entre sus brazos me refugiara_..."


----------



## elroy

In many years of speaking Spanish, this is the very first time I have ever come across the claim that the use of "hubiera" for "habría" is incorrect or problematic in any way.   The one argument I've heard in this thread is that "we already have a form that fulfills that function, and the imperfect subjunctive has other uses."  That's not the way languages work.  "hubiera" happens to be available as an optional substitute for the conditional.  There's no rule that puts limits on what functions each form is allowed to have. 

I recently watched a video by a native speaker of Spanish who creates videos on various topics related to Spanish and does extensive research for each one.  Her videos are always very accurate, and I can't recall a single error in any of them.  The video I'm referring to was about the differences in use between the -ra forms and the -se forms for the imperfect subjunctive.  She mentioned that one of the few differences was that "hubiera," and not "hubiese," can be used for "habría."  This shows that this is a rule-governed usage.  If it were just some random error produced by people who simply don't know better, why would "hubiese" not be possible, given that 99% of the time the -ra and -se forms are totally interchangeable?

The fact that this use is abundantly attested in real native usage casts major doubts on the claim that it is incorrect.  The very notion that something that is consistently used by a large number of native speakers of all stripes can be "incorrect" is hugely problematic.  Languages evolve and develop organically, and it's the users of a language that determine its rules, not the rules that determine how usage should be.  This is the relevance of "vos" and "no sé si pueda."  One could make similar arguments against these uses, and those arguments don't hold any more or any less water than the arguments we are hearing against "hubiera" as a conditional.

To sum up, es un uso sumamente español, no tiene nada de incorrecto y se debe enseñar a todos los aprendices de la lengua.


----------



## gvergara

SevenDays said:


> Ud., como _prescriptivista, _¿alguna vez ha aceptado algo que vaya en contra del _prescriptivismo_?


Creo que no leíste bien mis hilos. Repito que es necesario enseñarlo, yo por mi parte no ando por la vida corrigiendo a las personas que no se ciñen a las reglas normativas, ni juzgo su nivel de educación en base a este tipo de cosas. Yo en el aula sí enseño cosas que se alejan de las reglas, es correcto que todo/a aprendiz sepa cómo se habla o con qué se puede encontrar, pero de ahí a decir que es correcto... Tendría entonces que enseñar que _Le voy a decirle_ es correcto porque muchos/as chilenos/as lo emplean.



elroy said:


> To sum up, es un uso sumamente español, no tiene nada de incorrecto y se debe enseñar a todos los aprendices de la lengua.


Sí, elroy, es incorrecto porque salvo casos muy particulares, el subjuntivo no es un modo a emplearse en oraciones principales ni en castellano ni en otras lenguas romances. Como muchos otros temas no normativos, sí hay que enseñarlo, porque ocurre mucho y no tiene sentido negarse a reconocerlo y negarles el acceso a estilos de habla coloquial a aprendices. Pero de ahí a enseñarlo como correcto...


----------



## SevenDays

gvergara said:


> Creo que no leíste bien mis hilos. Repito que es necesario enseñarlo, yo por mi parte no ando por la vida corrigiendo a las personas que no se ciñen a las reglas normativas, ni juzgo su nivel de educación en base a este tipo de cosas. Yo en el aula sí enseño cosas que se alejan de las reglas, es correcto que todo/a aprendiz sepa cómo se habla o con qué se puede encontrar, pero de ahí a decir que es correcto... Tendría entonces que enseñar que _Le voy a decirle_ es correcto porque muchos/as chilenos/as lo emplean.
> 
> 
> Sí, elroy, es incorrecto porque salvo casos muy particulares, el subjuntivo no es un modo a emplearse en oraciones principales ni en castellano ni en otras lenguas romances. Como muchos otros temas no normativos, sí hay que enseñarlo, porque ocurre mucho y no tiene sentido negarse a reconocerlo y negarles el acceso a estilos de habla coloquial a aprendices. Pero de ahí a enseñarlo como correcto...



Vamos a ver; en el ejemplo del OP, _porque ya nos hubieran mandado los linieamientos_ no es una oracion principal, por lo que no veo exáctamente _cuál_ es tu queja.

Ahora bien, si mantienes que ahí se entiende una _oración condicional _y por ende hay un error porque "el subjuntivo no es un modo a emplearse en oraciones principales," te equivocas, o por lo menos no ves la diferencia entre las formas simples y las compuestas.

Es en el uso de las formas simples donde aparece -ría y no el subjuntivo -ra en la principal/apodósis. Por lo tanto, decimos

_Si tuviera dinero, me compraría un serrucho_

y no

_Si tuviera dinero, me comprara un serrucho_

a menos que quieras adoptar un tono pedante, afectado, literario, o arcaíco.

Pero en las formas compuestas, la alternancia -ra/-ría en la principal ya es absoluta:

_Si tuviera dinero, me hubiera/habría comprado un serrucho
Si la frontera estuviera abierta, ya nos hubieran/habrían mandado los linieamientos_

Y esto se debe a que, como dije anteriormente, el _aspecto perfectivo _del pluscuamperfecto hace que se usen indistintamente _hubiera/habría, _tanto en el habla cotidiana como en el uso formal.


----------



## Lamarimba

alekpushkin said:


> es que el 21 de julio todavía no se apertura la frontera, porque ya nos hubieran mandado los lineamientos.


Es  curioso que en este debate nadie haya reparado en* la única* *aberración* que se encuentra en la frase: *aperturar* (aj) la frontera.


----------



## S.V.

SevenDays said:


> _cuál_ es tu queja.


Parece que parte del problema es que algunos nativos no lo relacionan con _pudiera ~ podría, quisiera ~ querría, debiera ~ debería_. Lo mismo en portugués, como lo decían en un hilo del compañero. Y vieras que luego si no existe en italiano, nos conformamos. 



Lamarimba said:


> *la única* *aberración*


----------



## SevenDays

Lamarimba said:


> Es  curioso que en este debate nadie haya reparado en* la única* *aberración* que se encuentra en la frase: *aperturar* (aj) la frontera.


Es que eso ya sería tema para otro hilo; la pregunta del OP se centra en "hubiera/habría mandado." Pero quizás no sea más que un lapsus, propio del habla ; anteriormente, el secretario había dicho "la apertura de la frontera no depende de una facultad estatal," y a lo mejor se le quedó esa palabra en la mente. O tal vez sea un uso regional, pero mejor que nuestros amigos Mexicanos comenten al respecto.


----------



## swift

La evidencia rigurosa y la argumentación de altura que han aportado @S.V., @Rocko!, @Peterdg y @SevenDays es abrumadora. ¡A nadie debería caberle duda alguna de la corrección de la frase planteada por @alekpushkin! 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


alekpushkin said:


> Lo que tenemos nosotros es que el 21 de julio todavía no se apertura la frontera, porque ya nos hubieran mandado los lineamientos.


----------



## S.V.

Another part of the issue was likely this _*de*_. A sentence such as "_si yo contigo fuesse non los sofriría, e matar los ía a todos en la carrera_" (c 1275; ref. _Exod_. 33:3) reminds us of _mesóclise_ in Portuguese (_meso_- 'middle'); but today, if we try to compare its historical evolution, we need_ He de matarlos → Había de matarlos_. This is the same function _matara _had, just as _escapara_ in #42.

According to 28.6p, it may sound more ancient in Argentina, but "_si ellos lo viesen, no había de escapar_" would be its function, at a time _de_ was not yet the norm.

Ojalá que disfruten el domingo.


----------



## senior1937

alekpushkin said:


> I found this sentence on a Mexican news article discussing whether and when the border will be reopened given the restrictions of the pandemic. I am completely unable to understand why the past subjunctive ("huberian") is being used here.
> 
> "Lo que tenemos nosotros es que el 21 de julio todavía no se apertura la frontera, porque ya nos hubieran mandado los lineamientos."


El *pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo* expresa una* acción completada*, *pasada *y *anterior *a la de la *oración principal*_*. no real*_


----------



## S.V.

Oh, we had a "muy raro" from Ferrol (Bilbao). After Unamuno's "_La Compañía de Jesús y la República de Chile_" & immigration data, it seems that would also be part of the answer. Though of course, by now, our Chilean friends can also disagree with that usage. 



chlapec said:


> [Re: _Si habría sabido XXX habría hecho lo mismo_]
> 
> Así lo dice mucha gente en el País Vasco y Santander. En esas zonas se puede considerar más una variante que un error (según alguna gramática moderna).





pablomad said:


> En el país vasco, por ejemplo, se usa siempre el condicional





Maruja14 said:


> Es cierto que mis amigos vascos (que tengo unos cuantos) se arman un lío fabuloso con estas formas condicionales





heidita said:


> Más bien al revés : el uso del doble condicional es uso habitual en el País Vasco
> 
> Sí habría hecho los deberes no habría suspendido.





María Madrid said:


> Otra cosa que también he oído en el País Vasco [] es lo siguiente:
> 
> Me gustaría que me ayudarías.



In Arg. it seems _amara_ is also losing ground elsewhere. Basque, Galician & Italian grandmas might have answered for the Argentinian case.  Of course, this is if we try to understand the divergence ('_why a speaker from Mex. or Col. won't care that much_' )

Personally, a certain sincerity in a friend's voice is more valuable, than these qq. about 'correction'. Hope you guys have a good one.


----------

